# Removing Water from Gas Tank in Cold Temp.



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m in process of fixing the carb on my (new to me) Ariens 926 LE. I decided to replace the fuel line and empty the gas tank at the same time.

https://imgur.com/a/Ifz5c


When I went to empty the gas tank I noticed water bubbles, which I had expected. After draining the tank, it occurred to me that the water wouldn’t evaporate in this cold weather (Metro Detroit is in single digits now). I don’t have anywhere warm that I can take the tank to dry off.


I would hate to do all the work of fixing fixing carb and replacing lines to reintroduce water into the system from the gas tank. 

Any ideas or thoughts?

Thanks 

Solsun 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Sorry if I am misunderstanding, where did the water coming from? How much water is there?

Maybe you can slosh around some fresh gas, then dump it out. The ethanol in the gas (assuming it's E10) should absorb some of the water, if it isn't frozen.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

If it's just some droplets in the tank, Just put some treated gas and fill it all the way up, That amount won't do anything to the carb, Just think how much snow gets pulled through the carb when in use.


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

EdwardC said:


> Sorry if I am misunderstanding, where did the water coming from? How much water is there?
> 
> Maybe you can slosh around some fresh gas, then dump it out. The ethanol in the gas (assuming it's E10) should absorb some of the water, if it isn't frozen.



Before I emptied the gas out I could only see small bubble at the bottom of the tank. It’s nothing extreme. 

I just bought this machine from a guy that had hardly used it for the past 5 yrs. I assume it picked up some water along the way.

https://imgur.com/a/neYym




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> If it's just some droplets in the tank, Just put some treated gas and fill it all the way up, That amount won't do anything to the carb, Just think how much snow gets pulled through the carb when in use.




Thanks. Yeah it’s just a few droplets that I could see when I looked in the tank. I guess I’m being too cautious. 

Would sea foam do it? I was planning to use ethanol free gas when I fill it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Seafoam good......dri-gas better ...use both...just for one time.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dry gas? seafoam?

hair dryer? haha

just like someone else mentioned , fill the tank with treated gas and you'll probably be ok.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Actually I usually just drop the bowl and wipe it out as the water has a tendency to find it's way there and stay....then let the gas flow into a can for a few seconds then button it up. when I'm lazy I put a few ounces of Methanol based dri gas.I know for certain that the ethanol in gas doesn't take out all the water....I'm always fixing tractors that stall from it and won't restart.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

k100 treatment should do it if you can find some near you. it removes the water from the gas


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

cranman said:


> Actually I usually just drop the bowl and wipe it out as the water has a tendency to find it's way there and stay....then let the gas flow into a can for a few seconds then button it up. when I'm lazy I put a few ounces of Methanol based dri gas.I know for certain that the ethanol in gas doesn't take out all the water....I'm always fixing tractors that stall from it and won't restart.




Thanks for your feedback. I think I’m going to flush it a bit and use dry gas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I would remove all the gas from the tank and carb and dispose of it. Then fill the tank with fresh gas. 

The "water" you are seeing is not actually water and will not freeze nor burn. It is most likely the ethanol loading up with water out of the air in the gas tank. None of it is any good.

Good luck.


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> dry gas? seafoam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did think about a hair dryer too. Figured I’d save myself the internet scorn and not mention it.

I’m just going to do a little flush of the tank with fresh gas and then add some dry gas to the tank when I fill it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

solsun said:


> I did think about a hair dryer too. Figured I’d save myself the internet scorn and not mention it.
> 
> I’m just going to do a little flush of the tank with fresh gas and then add some dry gas to the tank when I fill it.
> 
> ...


that's why i like this forum. you won't be abused. there is no such thing as a dumb question. people want to help people here, especially neophytes like me.

i have learned so much in the last year. then i try to pass what i have learned on.

i think you'll be okay in what you do. 

btw, i have used a hair dryer before to melt all the snow around a carb for a neighbor who had a blower that would not start. was able to get it started after cleaning the carb out with some carb cleaner .


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I my deep dark past, a remedy for water in boat fuel involved passing it though a chamois (a real one, not the synthetic stuff they sell now). If your garage collection includes an antique piece of that, it will do the trick. It grabs the water, while the petrol passes through.

Meanwhile... Drain the old fuel and use it in a car with a big tank. Grab a bottle of anhydrous isopropyl alcohol at the drug store -- it's rubbing alcohol at full strength, vs 70% in water. A couple dollars. Slosh that around in the tank and it will grab any water sticking to the walls. Spill it out and flush it, and you can put new fuel in it right away and be on your way. No risk of damage to carb parts, hoses or gaskets.


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

dr bob said:


> I my deep dark past, a remedy for water in boat fuel involved passing it though a chamois (a real one, not the synthetic stuff they sell now). If your garage collection includes an antique piece of that, it will do the trick. It grabs the water, while the petrol passes through.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile... Drain the old fuel and use it in a car with a big tank. Grab a bottle of anhydrous isopropyl alcohol at the drug store -- it's rubbing alcohol at full strength, vs 70% in water. A couple dollars. Slosh that around in the tank and it will grab any water sticking to the walls. Spill it out and flush it, and you can put new fuel in it right away and be on your way. No risk of damage to carb parts, hoses or gaskets.




Interesting about the chamois. The rubbing alcohol sounds like just what I need. Should I flush it with the rubbing alcohol?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

Welp took off tank and got a closer look and picture. I assume the bottom of the gas tank is smooth not bumpy. I’m guessing this is ice.

https://imgur.com/a/Nr5bN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Sneak it in the house till it thaws out. Don't let the wife see it though.


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

dr bob said:


> I my deep dark past, a remedy for water in boat fuel involved passing it though a chamois (a real one, not the synthetic stuff they sell now). If your garage collection includes an antique piece of that, it will do the trick. It grabs the water, while the petrol passes through.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile... Drain the old fuel and use it in a car with a big tank. Grab a bottle of anhydrous isopropyl alcohol at the drug store -- it's rubbing alcohol at full strength, vs 70% in water. A couple dollars. Slosh that around in the tank and it will grab any water sticking to the walls. Spill it out and flush it, and you can put new fuel in it right away and be on your way. No risk of damage to carb parts, hoses or gaskets.



https://imgur.com/a/MYKxI

Did flush with 91% isopropyl alcohol. Definitely worked, thank you! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

If the tank is still off, pour at least a pint of rubbing alcohol in the tank, it will mix with the water and when you pour it out the water will go with it.

Should have read all the posts before replying. Sorry!


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

TomHodge said:


> If the tank is still off, pour at least a pint of rubbing alcohol in the tank, it will mix with the water and when you pour it out the water will go with it.
> 
> Should have read all the posts before replying. Sorry!




No problem, thanks anyway. Worked like a charm, earlier I shook out a bit more liquid.

If there is any excess, it will just burn off right?

Just bought some ethanol free gas and replaced some of the screws on carb with hex bolts. Stupid screws were welded to the car with thread lock, I smoked the screws trying to get them out.

Tonight I should be able to put everything back together and fire it up. At least I hope so, it’s going to snow tonight.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

